# The Outhouse



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2013)

Ma was in the kitchen fiddling around when she hollers out,
"Pa! You need to go out and fix the outhouse!"

Pa replies, "There ain't nuthin wrong with the outhouse."

Ma yells back, "Yes there is, now git out there and fix it."

So Pa mosies out to the outhouse, looks around and yells back,
"Ma! There ain't nuthin wrong with the outhouse!"

"Ma replies, "Stick yur head in the hole!"

Pa yells back, "I ain't stickin my head in that hole!

"Ma says, "Ya have to stick yur head in the hole to see what to fix."

So with that, Pa sticks his head in the hole, looks around and yells back,
"Ma! There ain't nuthin wrong with this outhouse!"

Ma hollers back, "Now take your head out of the hole!"

Pa proceeds to pull his head out of the hole, then starts yelling,
"Ma! Help! My beard is stuck in the cracks in the toilet seat!"

To which Ma replies,"Hurts, don't it?!"


----------



## dave turner (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL nice


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL.....


----------



## boykjo (Feb 3, 2013)

Ouch...... lol


----------



## black (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*  [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## wes w (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats just funny!


----------

